# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Hello Montego Bay from AhhhBees In Negril

## Aubie

What's up Montego Bay! I just want to tell you about a little spot in Negril where you can get the best burger you have ever had. the place is AhhhBees and many people from Montego Bay have been coming and enjoying the food and the vibe. We are located on the West End Road. When you get to Negril, just ask anyone where AhhhBees is and they will point you in the right direction. Ask for Aubie, I would love to meet you. Check out what people are saying about us on facebook and tripadvisor.com under AhhhBees. Have a Blessed Day Mo Bay, Aubie

----------


## jamy208

Hi, Aubie.
I'll be in Negril in a couple of short weeks. I'll find your shop and look forward to the best burger I ever had. I'm holding you to that!  :Smile:

----------


## Crossjamaicatours

> Hi, Aubie.
> I'll be in Negril in a couple of short weeks. I'll find your shop and look forward to the best burger I ever had. I'm holding you to that!


Hi Jamy208! You call us if you need a taxi to get there! We know exactly where it is, we take people there almost everyday.

... and of course contact us if you do not have arranged for your your airport transfer to Negril as yet . One or our drivers will be avallable to pick you up and take care of you.

Crossjamaicatours' taxi are always sitting in Negril and ready for short and long distance transfers. Anywhere you are in Negril call us and we will reach you in less than ten minutes. We are located in the heart of Negril and we are a good option if you're going to stay there. All our taxi have red plate 

Don't worry about finding us. Get in touch with us and we will drive to you for pickup. We would be keen to take you around and be part of your trip here!!

You can learn more checking out our website and facebook pages.
Phone (876) 3624906
email: crossjamaicatours@gmail.com
www.crossjamaicatours.com


Owen

----------

